# shower sink taps



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

We have a T reg scout, the old (gold) shower and taps combination, all in one (nice) but the pully up thing for shower didnt work to good, so after having a HUGE MONSTROSITY of a stainless steel thingy put in, cos autotrail don't DO gold anymore, tantrums (polite) we got seperate (true) but glorious gold taps and shower thingy with the metal tube (not plastic that disappears down a hole or doesnt !) and it works like a dream better that at home actually, Tell em, and talk, (NICE) and they might work it for you to!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Not had any problem with mine in 4 years other than if you are not careful it is all too easy to catch the pully thing, drowning yourself and anything else stored in the shower when you really didn't want a shower at that moment. 

peedee

p.s. I keep the silver screen in the shower


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8) When we were away in Shepton, was sitting on the loo as one does, leant forward to put the tap on for the sink and knocked the shower tap on, AHRRRRRRRG! cold cold water! :roll:


----------

